# Different Types Of Candies



## Ina (Aug 21, 2014)

If you were candy, what type of candy woul you be? How would you make it better for other people to eat?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2014)

I would be a naturally flavored raspberry hard candy, with a softer raspberry fruit filling.  I would have an easy to open individual wrap, so people could easily carry me in their pockets, or put me in a candy dish for all to enjoy.  There was a candy like this that was really good when I was young, don't know if it had a special name.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 21, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I would be a naturally flavored raspberry hard candy, with a softer raspberry fruit filling.  I would have an easy to open individual wrap, so people could easily carry me in their pockets, or put me in a candy dish for all to enjoy.  There was a candy like this that was really good when I was young, don't know if it had a special name.


Is this YOU?


----------



## Ina (Aug 21, 2014)

I haven't seen those in a while. Yummm:yes:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2014)

Yep, that's me....right on the mark Meanderer!  :hair:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 21, 2014)

I would be a beer nut!  In the 1940's I was just a "slightly sweet, lightly salted" Redskin Peanut, hanging out with Orange Drink. In 1953, my name was changed to Beer Nut...and the rest is history! I am not boiled in beer...and can be eaten with anything else. In this PC world, my name has lost favor, but I make people thirsty still...and I run into Orange Drink every so often...and his cousin Tang.


----------



## Ina (Aug 22, 2014)

My grandmother use too make homemade divinity. So if I were a candy that's the kind I would be. You can only eat a couple of pieces at a time, it's so rich tasting. Yummm!!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2014)

I think I'd be a chocolate after dinner mint. Sweet and zesty inside with a slightly more firm outer shell , and just like the chocolate I come alive after 8..


----------



## Shirley (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd be a Baby Ruth. Sweet on the inside and nutty on the outside.


----------

